
WhatsApp photo drug dealer caught by 'groundbreaking' work - lumisota
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-43711477
======
PerryCox
>Elliott Morris of Redditch, Worcestershire, was sentenced to eight and a half
years for conspiracy to supply cannabis.

Great, just great. Let's jail someone for eight fucking years because they are
supplying people with Marijuana. That seams reasonable.

~~~
matthewaveryusa
According to this article it seems perfectly reasonable:

[http://www.herefordtimes.com/news/regional/16096603.Redditch...](http://www.herefordtimes.com/news/regional/16096603.Redditch_drugs_kingpin_jailed_after_photo_linked_him_to_gang/)

That's a good amount of money and investments for drug-dealing.

------
btbuildem
In the photo, the various pills resemble company logos -- skype, ikea etc. I
wonder if that's an attempt to avoid detection when talking about them online,
like "I want to go to ikea" being code for whatever the yellow one is.

------
ggus
tl;dr: fingerprint identification via photograph: they matched part of the
hand appearing in the picture with the hand of the suspect.

